# where to get BB DET?



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was thinkin that eventually i should get a turbo and i see that alot of guys are using the bluebird det swap. how would i go about just purchasing the engine and then go from there cause i have been looking but cant find them for retail.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

try ardperformance.com or unstable-hybrids.com i think both have harnesses and mount kits


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

www.jgycustoms.com he is the man. just a bit far from you, but excelent customer service.

Brian

I bought mine from him


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

There are some engine vendors listed on www.SE-R.net on the aftermarket vendors page also.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

location isnt really a problem because i visit east coast all the time. but are they really trust worthy? jgy customs


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Just got a BB long block from him for a f-max project I'm doin for a friend. Jason at JGY is one of the best people in the se-r community. Give him a call I talked to him yesterday and he has some BB's in stock. The long block he sent to us was in great shape


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i havent heard any horror stories about any of these companies.
just do your research and be sure you know what your looking for


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

Jason rocks. he will do nearly anything he can to help you. when i installed my bbdet in my b14, i ran into problems, where do all of the vacuum lines go. he emailed me pics of every vac line. did he have to:no, but he did. i met him in person today. he is excelent, and i will be buying an incon turbo and other things from him in the near future.

Brian


----------

